# `



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Look into palmetto state armory. They have slow shipping but great deals all the time on pmags and ammo. I just built my first AR from palmetto and really like it.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just bought 10 from Brownell's last week for $104 and that included shipping.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

NFA firearms Fairborn ohio, sells them for 10 to 12 bucks out the door.


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

http://ammoseek.com/

Find in-stock ammunition, magazines, guns, and reloading supplies at the best prices.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I use gun mag warehouse. They have them on sale frequently.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Quantico Tactical is also a good place to watch.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Surplusammo.com has them for $9.29 through December 13.


----------

